

Show HN: PeggSite - Something We Had To Build - kirklove
http://kirklove.tumblr.com/post/64960875791/peggsite-something-we-had-to-build-today

======
edwhitesell
It sounds like a really good idea. I was ready to sign up, then I read the TOS
and just can't do it.

I understand the reason that sites need to be indemnified in order to display
my content on the site. But, allowing an unrestricted, perpetual license to my
content (even after I close my account) to the site, AND all other users, is
crazy.

If the product and service is good, offer it with those TOS removed, and I'll
pay for it.

~~~
kirklove
Hey, thanks for the feedback. Right now the TOS are basically stock, so we
have something at launch (lawyers!). We can modify them at any time so welcome
input and I'll be sure to talk to them about striking such language. Thanks
again.

